# Ändernungen in der Registry richtig machen.



## Neo126 (15. Mai 2012)

*Ändernungen in der Registry richtig machen.*

Hallo ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Grafik Treibern kleine beschreibung : 

Ich bekomme in manchen Spielen, Risen 2 oder Batman Arkham City z.b. die  ich zuletzt gespielt habe, ab und zu einen Treiber Wiederherstellungs  Meldung. Ich Tabbe z.b. aus dem Spiel raus und dann wieder rein. Dann  Bliebt das Bild stehen und es Flackert dann gehts weiter ok ist nicht  schlimm...

Aber bei Risen 2 ist das ganze schon häftiger. Beim ersten einsteigen  Habe ich erstmal sicher 1-3 Fehler Meldungen. Wenn es ganz schlimm ist  dann springt er ins Windwos zurück und ich kann das spiel wieder  starten. 

Das Problem  tritt auch im Menu auf bei Risen 2. Also um Ausrüstungs  Menu Waffen usw. Da wird ja nicht gerade viel Leistungs gefragt also  kann man auch nicht festmachen das es villeicht daran liegt... Besonders  weil ich ja auch schon 3 std ohne Problem gezockt habe. 

Jetzt wo Diablo 3 da ist und das ganze Online  läuft könnte das arge  Probleme machen. Singelplayer ok aber jetzt sieht das anders aus. 


Ein Problem was bekannt ist man muss nur nach Treiber Wiederherstellung bei Google suchen und man findet sehr viele Menschen die damit zutuhen haben. Ursprung ist  Mircosoft Windows und Seit Vista bis jetzt nicht offiziell behoben worden. Hier ein ausschnitt aus der Fehler behebung die ich vorhabe druchzuführen:


[1]
Das Deaktivieren der Abfrage in der Registry. Die Werte sind per default NICHT in ihr enthalten!

ACHTUNG: Es gibt viele, bei denen nach der Ausführung dieser Schlüssel das Problem grundsätzlich behoben war!
Erolgsquote über 80%. Gegebenenfalls kann man die Werte auf etwas erhöhen.
Außer TDRLEVEl, das MUß "0" bleiben!

1. Textdatei erstellen
2. Was im Zitat steht eintragen
3. Speichern
4. Dateiendung "TXT" in "REG" umbenennen
5. Ausführen
6. PC neu starten!!!

Wie man die Auführung rückgängig macht, steht im zweiten Zitat.
Anwendung identisch.

Tritt nun anstelle des GPU Reset ein Bluescreen auf, ist evtl. Hardware defekt oder tatsächlich ein 
Treiber defekt oder es liegt ein anderer Schaden vor. Bleibt der Fehler aber erhalten, bitte die nächsten Punkte beachten. 
Hier hilft einer der anderen [Punkte] oder deren Kombination.

Zitat :

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers]
"TdrLevel"=dword:00000000
"TdrDelay"=dword:00000020
"TdrDdiDelay"=dword:00000020
"TdrDebugMode"=dword:00000003

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers]
"TDR_DEBUG_MODE_IGNORE_TIMEOUT"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\DCI]
"Timeout"=dword:00000007

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\MemoryManager]
"Period.EnableEvictionThresholdForWrite"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\TdrTestMode]
"TDR_DEBUG_MODE_IGNORE_TIMEOUT"=dword:00000001

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers\UseNewKey]

Den ganzen Beitrag von dem Menschen : [ATI-Sammelthread] Problem mit dem Anzeigetreiber (Wiederherst.) 

Also wie man sieht muss ich das in die Registry  einfügen nur verstehe ich das nicht. Wie kann ich den selber eine Text Datei dazu bringen sich da einzufügen oder wie auch immer... auch wenn die Punkte klar ist ist mir nichts klar. Villeicht kann mir einer Helfen. 

mfg
Neo126


----------



## simpel1970 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ändernungen in der Registry richtig machen.*

Wie das mit den Registry Einträgen geht, hat ThoR65 hier gut erläutert: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...allgemein/132553-anzeigetreiber-nvlddmkm.html


----------



## hbf878 (16. Mai 2012)

*AW: Ändernungen in der Registry richtig machen.*



Neo126 schrieb:


> Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
> 
> [HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers]
> "TdrLevel"=dword:00000000
> ...


also erstmal: durch das umbenennen von .txt in .reg ist die datei keine textdatei mehr, sondern eine "ausführbare" und die registry manipulierende datei. 
in diesen .reg-dateien gibt es eine ganz bestimmte struktur:

[Pfad zum Schlüssel]
"Name des Werts"=_Typ des Werts_:Zahlenwert des Werts

Beispiel: 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers] <-- der schlüssel _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\GraphicsDrivers_ wird erzeugt und/oder modifiziert
"TDR_DEBUG_MODE_IGNORE_TIMEOUT" <-- ein Wert namens _TDR_DEBUG_MODE_IGNORE_TIMEOUT _wird erzeugt
=dword: <-- und zwar vom Typ dword
00000001 <-- der Wert hat den Zahlenwert 00000001

achtung: wert heißt hier im schlüssel gespeicherte variable; zahlenwert ist die zahl, die in der variable(=im wert) gespeichert ist

btw: die "ordner" links sind "registryschlüssel"; die zahlen rechts sind werte, die in dem links angeklickten schlüssel gespeichert sind

ich hoffe das war jetzt verständlich


hbf


----------

